# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Facts About Love

## Humayun khawar

If you love some one because you think that he or she is really 
gorgeous ....then it's not love .. it's "Infatuation" 

If you love some one because you think that you shouldn't leave 
him because others think that you shouldn't ... then it's not 
love.. it's "Compromise" 

If you love some one because you have been kissed by him ... then 
it's not love.. it's "Inferiority complex" 

If you love some one because you cannot leave him thinking that 
it would hurt his feelings .. then it's not love .. it's 
"Charity" 

If you love some one because you share every thing with him ... 
then it's not love... it's "Friendship" 

BUT... If you feel the pain of the other person more than him 
even when he is stable and you cry for him ... that's "LOVE" 

If you get attracted to other people but stay with him without 
any regrets... that's "LOVE" 

If you let him go knowing that he has to go but he doesn't want 
to ... that's "LOVE" 

55 Reasons why I love You 

1) The way you stand by my side 
2) The times you make sure nothing will harm me 
3) How you always find a new way to "WoW" me 
4) When I'm sad, you take the pain away with a joke 
5) How you always look deep into my eyes 
6) How you can make my heart melt with your soft lips 
7) The way you hold my hand so tight 
 The way you never let my hands go 
 How you always watch out for me 
9) They way you make sure I have everything I need 
10) How you always know what to say when I get mad at you 
11) When you buy me things out of the blue 
12) How you say the cutest things over and over and never gets old 
13) The way you play with my hair when I'm falling asleep 
14) The way you stare at me as if I am the most handsome guy in the world! 
15) The times when you where determind for me not to be mad at you anymore 
16) The way you look when I get all dressed up 
17) The smile you give after I'm done kissing you 
1 The way you act like a dork but make me laugh 
19) The way your not embarrased to say or do anything in front of me 
20) How you can just defend me and not be scared 
21) They way you walk when you get sad!! 
22) The look you make when you get jealous 
23) When Im feeling the worst, you make me feel the happiest 
24) The way you sing to be all cheesy 
25) How you can just drive hours to see me for a day 
26) How you always finish my sentences 
27) How your the only one who thinks im NOT weird 
2 How your the only one who gets my joke... and laughs 
29) The way we play stupid games, but you play anyways 
30) How I can never hate you 
31) How you love me like no other 
32) The way you touch me as if I might break 
33) How you tell me long stories that have no meaning, but you know I'll listen anyway 
34) How you listen to me talk for hours 
35) How you forgive me when I do wrong 
36) How you hardly ever get mad at me 
37) The way you look after I say I love you 
3 How times it seems like we're the only ones here 
39) the way your not embarrased to call me sweet things in front of anyone 
40) The way you call me every freakin minute 
41) The way you always find a way to see me or talk to me 
42) How you put ME before you friends 
43) How you would do anything I say 
44) The way you get my attention 
45) The way I turn you on, without me doing anything 
46) How you can just speak your mind 
47) How your not afraid to tell me your feelings 
4 How you can cry in front of me with out being shy or embarassed 
49) How you can diss parties to just stay home with me all night 
50) How we talk on the phone all night 
51) How we both get along so well 
52) The way you spend all your money to buy calling cards for me 
53) The way we're so much alike!! 
54) How you make me feel when I think I'm nothing 
55) the way you inspire me with your thoughts and emotions!!!! 

The Reasons Men Love Women 

They will always smell good even if its just shampoo. 
The way their heads always find the right spot on our shoulder. 
How cute they look when they sleep. 
The ease in which they fit into our arms. 
The way they kiss you and all of a sudden everything is right in the world. 
How cute they are when they eat. 
The way they take hours to get dressed, but in the end it makes it all worth while. 
Because they are always warm even when it's minus 30 outside. 
The way they look good no matter what they wear. 
How cute they are when they argue. 
The way her hand always finds yours. 
The way they smile. 
The way you feel when you see their name on the call ID after you just had a big fight. 
The way she says "lets not fight anymore," even though you know that an hour later... 
The way they kiss when you do something nice for them. 
The way they kiss you when you say "I Love You." 
Actually ... just the way they kiss you... 
The way they fall into your arms when they cry. 
Then the way they apologize for crying over something that silly. 
The way they hit you and expect it to hurt. 
Then the way apologize when it does hurt. (Even though we don't admit it)! 
The way they say "I miss you." 
The way you miss them. 
The way their tears make you want to change the world so that it doesn't hurt her anymore... 
The way they fish for compliments even though you both know that you think she's the most beautiful thing on this earth... 

Yet regardless if you love them, hate them, 
wish they would die or know that you would die without them ... it matters not. 
Because once in your life, whatever they were to the world, 
they become everything to you. 
When you look them in the eyes, 
traveling to the depths of their souls and you say a million things without trace of a sound, 
you know that your own life is inevitable consumed 
within the rhythmic beatings of her very heart. 

We love them for a million reasons, 
No paper would do it justice. 
It is a thing not of the mind but of the heart. 
A feeling, only felt. 

Does Love need a Reason......? 

Once a lady when having a conversation with her lover, asked: 

Lady : Why do you like me..? Why do you love me? 

Man : I can t tell the reason.. but I really like you.. 

Lady : You can t even tell me the reason... how can you say you like me? How can you say you love me? 

Man : I really don t know the reason, but I can prove that I loveU. 

Lady : Proof? No! I want you to tell me the reason. My friend's boyfriend can tell her why he loves her but not you! 

Man : Ok..ok!!! Erm... because you are beautiful, 

because your voice is sweet, 

because you are caring, 

because you are loving, 

because you are thoughtful, 

because of your smile, 

because of your every movements. 

The lady felt very satisfied with the man s answer. 

Unfortunately, a few days later, the Lady met with an accident 
and went in comma. 

The Guy then placed a letter by her side, and here is the 
content: 

Darling, 

Because of your sweet voice that I love you... 

Now can you talk? No! Therefore I cannot love you. 

Because of your care and concern that I like you.. 

Now that you cannot show them, therefore I cannot love you. 

Because of your smile, 

because of your every movements that I love you.. 

Now can you smile? Now can you move? 

No, therefore I cannot love you... 

If love needs a reason, like now, 

There is no reason for me to love you anymore. 

Does love need a reason? NO! 

Therefore, I still love you... 

A nice love story 
There was once this guy who is very much in love with his girl. 

This romantic guy folded 1,000 pieces of paper cranes as a gift to his girl. 

Although, at that time he was just a small fry in his company, his future doesn't seem too bright, they were very happy together. Until one day, his girl told him she was going to Paris and will never come back. She also told him that she cannot visualize any future for the both of them, so they went their own ways there and then... 

Heartbroken, the guy agreed. But when he regained his confidence, he worked hard day and night, slogging his body and mind just to make something out of himself. 

Finally with all the hard work and the help of friends, this guy had set up his own company ... 

You never fail until you stop trying. One rainy day, while this guy was driving, he saw an elderly couple sharing an umbrella in the rain walking to some destination. Even with the umbrella, they were still drenched. It didn't take him long to realize they were his girl's parents. 

With a heart in getting back at them, he drove slowly beside the couple, wanting them to spot him in his luxury sedan. He wanted them to know that he wasn't the same any more; he had his own company, car, condo, etc. He made it! What he saw next confused him, the couple was walking towards a cemetery, and so he got out of his car and followed...and he saw his girl, a photograph of her smiling sweetly as ever at him from her tombstone and he saw his paper cranes right beside her... 

Her parents saw him. He asked them why this had happened. They explained,she did not leave for France at all. She was ill with cancer. She had believed that he will make it someday, but she did not want to be his obstacle... therefore she had chosen to leave him. 

Just because someone doesn't love you the way you want them to, doesn't mean they don't love you with all they have. She had wanted 
her parents to put his paper cranes beside her, because, if the day comes when fate brings him to her gain...he can take some of those back with him... 

Once you have loved, you will always love. For what's in your mind may escape but what's in your heart will remain forever. The guy just wept...The worst way to miss someone is to be sitting right beside her knowing you can't have her, see her or be with her ever again.........hope you understand. 

Find time to realize that there is one person who means so much to you, for you might wake up one morning losing that person who you thought meant nothing to you.

----------


## john_ibraham11

*kafi bada post tha but mujko bahot pasand aya *

----------


## Bored4life

.....seeda dil pe lagi

----------

